# The Three Tiels



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

It seems I have not posted any pix of my Tiels in this thread for awhile.
So here are a few from my new camera.

Roxy. She has been with me for just over three weeks. I would never of thought I would end up getting a young hand tame Tiel from the rescue.
but here she is, and happy as, me , and her.









Here she is coming down to the little waterfall to drink. It took me by surprise to see her do this with-in just a few days of being here.
Tinkerbell will drink from here, but Henry goes back to the cage for his water.









Henry. He is such a timid boy, he even let my young girl Roxy hiss at him and take his roost spot, a couple of times. I thought he would be happy having two girls around? He seems to haverecovered from his wing injury. And today I watched him fly around happy as.



















Tinkerbell. She is still very much on edge, 6mths and I have made very little progress with her. I am hoping having another Tiel around will help her feel more comfortable.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Is Roxy an olive cockatiel? or is this just the lighting, haha, or my bad eyes


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Ezzie said:


> Is Roxy an olive cockatiel? or is this just the lighting, haha, or my bad eyes


No it's not your eyes! Olive! I am not even sure we have this mutation here, but I will try to find out.

Her mutation is interesting to say the least. 
Roxy. I do not know anything about her except she was found and handed in to the rescue and nobody came foreward to claim her. 
her back colour changes depending on the angle and the light.

Monica says she maybe Split Pied. What else is in there is speculation.
Her back seems to have a brown tinge to it. Which I would of then said she is a very dark cinnamon. And there is a underlaying yellow.
What would be white in a normal grey is mostly yellow.
The only white is the fine down feathers at the back of her neck.
And her colours may change when she has her first molt.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Has Roxy had a vet check? Yellowing feathers can be an indication of liver problems. I woud definitely take her and get some tests done.

Beautiful 'tiels.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

wwwooowww cuty tiels,they are very sweet looking especially the the pied one.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are very beautiful. How exciting to get a baby from the rescue.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Mythara said:


> Has Roxy had a vet check? Yellowing feathers can be an indication of liver problems. I woud definitely take her and get some tests done.
> 
> Beautiful 'tiels.


Monica said the same thing.

Roxy was checked out while she was at the rescue, only pooh check gram stain. She had runny pooh when she arrived there.
Then when she moved in I took her to get her checked out. All the tests he did came back clear. 
But I will take this question up with my Avain Vet. Her condition seems to be very good. So other than her colour, there is nothing to point at any underlying health problems.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You have such gorgeous fids!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

You have beautiful cockatiels!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

clawnz said:


> Monica said the same thing.
> 
> Roxy was checked out while she was at the rescue, only pooh check gram stain. She had runny pooh when she arrived there.
> Then when she moved in I took her to get her checked out. All the tests he did came back clear.
> But I will take this question up with my Avain Vet. Her condition seems to be very good. So other than her colour, there is nothing to point at any underlying health problems.


That's good. =) Keep a close eye on what she's eating, and hopefully she'll moult in better feathers soon.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

What a beautiful flock you have! It's very unusual to rescue a young hand tamed tiel, I'm glad you were able to give her a wonderful home. Good luck with the bonding process, I'm sure she'll adjust eventually


----------

